# Pringle Cans



## kmarvel (Jun 5, 2014)

Does anyone use a Pringle can (s) as a soap mold??  If so, how do you calculate the amount of oil to use for 2 pringle cans??

Do you put these in the refridgerator to gell right side up??  Do you put the plastic top on it??  Do you leave it in the fridge for 24 hrs??

Sorry for all the questions......

KMarvel


----------



## Sinful7 (Jun 5, 2014)

I have used them in the past. You would not put them in the fridge if you want gell. The fridge would he to prevent gell. And yes they have to remain right side up, treat it like a vertical mold. I like these because I just tear them off and throw them away! Ta DA disposable mold!


----------



## Sinful7 (Jun 5, 2014)

And the formula for finding the amount of oil would still be length x width x height x .40


----------



## Ruthie (Jun 5, 2014)

Go to the sticky post on figuring how much soap for a mold.  At the bottom of the first page it tells how to figure for a round mold.  And be sure to have your calculator handy.


----------



## lsg (Jun 5, 2014)

I have used Pringles cans for molds, but have lined them with freezer paper so I could reuse them.  We don't buy chips on a regular basis, so I like to get as much use as I can out of the can.


----------



## houseofwool (Jun 5, 2014)

Sinful7 said:


> And the formula for finding the amount of oil would still be length x width x height x .40




Not for a cylinder. It is 3.14 x r2 x h x .4


----------



## AnnaO (Jun 5, 2014)

I worked out a while back that I needed 712.5g of oils to make soap to fill one pringles tube:

(This is my calculation, in cm and g:

Radius of tube = 3.6 cm
Length of tube for soap = 25 cm

Volume = pi x (r x r) x 25

Multiply volume by 0.7 to get oil amount needed in grams)


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 5, 2014)

I too have used pringles cans and lined them with freezer paper.  I had an issue with not lining one once and it volcanoed and overheated.  Once I lined them I never had a problem and I could use them more than once.  Your experience may vary.


----------



## Sinful7 (Jun 5, 2014)

houseofwool said:


> Not for a cylinder. It is 3.14 x r2 x h x .4



Lol silly me.. See its been awhile since I've used them!  Thanks for correcting me


----------



## Seawolfe (Jun 5, 2014)

I've only done it a couple times, but I found that if I wanted a complete gel it helped to wrap the pringles tubes in a towel (I used some tape to hold it in place), otherwise I got partial gel.


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 5, 2014)

You won't leave the metal bottom on the can, cut it off with a sharp knife. You will need to tape the lid onto one end to act as the bottom of the mold, make sure to use lots of tape so it won't leak.
Lye reacts badly with aluminum, thats why you can't leave the metal bottom on.


----------



## houseofwool (Jun 5, 2014)

Sinful7 said:


> Lol silly me.. See its been awhile since I've used them!  Thanks for correcting me



No worries!


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 5, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> You won't leave the metal bottom on the can, cut it off with a sharp knife. You will need to tape the lid onto one end to act as the bottom of the mold, make sure to use lots of tape so it won't leak.
> Lye reacts badly with aluminum, thats why you can't leave the metal bottom on.



You can actually leave the bottom on the can, as it's not made of aluminum and won't react with the lye. It's easier that way because you don't have to deal with sealing the bottom of the can for leaks. I lined mine with a vellum sheet that I have, works great. I just warm the bottom of the can in the palm of my hand for a little while before I take the soap out. I have also done he tear-away-the-can method.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jun 5, 2014)

The Pringles cans that I have seen all have plastic coating on the sides and bottom (I'm in the US). In my ignorance I've just used them as-is, no lining, pour soap in the top and tear away when done. No reaction, works quite well and hubby likes it when I make him eat Pringles to get me more molds.


----------



## BrightFarms (Jun 5, 2014)

So glad I stopped the forum and saw this, I was just about to throw out some Pringle Cans! 

The grocery stores around here usually have a 10/10$ sale on them too, sure to make my husband (maybe not his doctor) happy.


----------



## lsg (Jun 5, 2014)

Seawolfe said:


> The Pringles cans that I have seen all have plastic coating on the sides and bottom (I'm in the US). In my ignorance I've just used them as-is, no lining, pour soap in the top and tear away when done. No reaction, works quite well and hubby likes it when I make him eat Pringles to get me more molds.



More Pringles---More Soap


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't work for the Crystal Lite company, but I'm just sayin', they're reuseable and they don't have to be lined.


----------



## Candybee (Jun 5, 2014)

I use them for my shaving soaps. That way I get a round soap that can be plopped into a standard mug. I do line them with freezer paper and also cut out a little piece for the bottom too. Its a snap to line the cans as all you do is roll the paper, put it in the can, let the paper fill out the can, and cut off the excess off the top. Then the soap just slides out with the paper still on it. I can unwrap my soap and then cut it. Easy peasy!


----------



## songwind (Jun 5, 2014)

I've used them for both CP and HP soap. They work pretty nicely.

I didn't have as easy a time as Candybee with lining them, so I just snip through the metal band at the top and then peel the cardboard off like opening a can of biscuits.


----------



## kikajess (Jun 5, 2014)

Mmm....I'm getting a hankering for some salt 'n' vinegar pringles.


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 5, 2014)

AnnaO said:


> I worked out a while back that I needed 712.5g of oils to make soap to fill one pringles tube:
> 
> (This is my calculation, in cm and g:
> 
> ...




WOW, thank you so much for the grams of oils needed.  I will just convert that to oz.  And 5% superfat??  Make 2 pringle cans and double the amount.


Please understand I am super math challenged so pi x (r x r) x 25 means nothing to me.  haha


Kathie


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 5, 2014)

Skatergirl46 said:


> You can actually leave the bottom on the can, as it's not made of aluminum and won't react with the lye. It's easier that way because you don't have to deal with sealing the bottom of the can for leaks. I lined mine with a vellum sheet that I have, works great. I just warm the bottom of the can in the palm of my hand for a little while before I take the soap out. I have also done he tear-away-the-can method.




Thank you everyone for the great threads.  And giving me the correct grams of oils I need for the can.


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 5, 2014)

Seawolfe said:


> The Pringles cans that I have seen all have plastic coating on the sides and bottom (I'm in the US). In my ignorance I've just used them as-is, no lining, pour soap in the top and tear away when done. No reaction, works quite well and hubby likes it when I make him eat Pringles to get me more molds.



We are now eating more Pringles in our home.  haha


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 5, 2014)

kikajess said:


> Mmm....I'm getting a hankering for some salt 'n' vinegar pringles.




Me too!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Larios (Jun 5, 2014)

I have used Pringles cans but now I now use a 3" PVC pipe from my local hardware store they have worked perfect for me there are lots of videos on you tube regarding what kinds to use or not use at first I went in to buy a white one since I heard that's the kind to use after I found out they were all sold out of the white ones I bought a black one and it's worked great I can add a picture for you if you like


----------



## Seawolfe (Jun 6, 2014)

I'd like to see pics! How do you close the end? How do you get the soap out?


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 6, 2014)

I use a crystal light cylinder too, primarily just for overflow. It's smaller but I've never had to replace it, line it or ruin my girlish figure for it LOL. 

I recently started to push the soap out with a wide piece of scrap wood for a little easier removal. What do you do navigator9?

All of that said, I've had a Pringles can ready in the waits for months now, and someday I'll use it. And if it gets tweaked in its idle, well uhuuuh, I will likely replace it


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 6, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> I use a crystal light cylinder too, primarily just for overflow. It's smaller but I've never had to replace it, line it or ruin my girlish figure for it LOL.
> 
> I recently started to push the soap out with a wide piece of scrap wood for a little easier removal. What do you do navigator9?
> 
> All of that said, I've had a Pringles can ready in the waits for months now, and someday I'll use it. And if it gets tweaked in its idle, well uhuuuh, I will likely replace it



CaraBou, my most used recipe usually slides out, no pushing necessary. But with some other recipes, I stick it in the freezer, and when I take it out, I roll it on the kitchen counter with the palm of my hand, and then it just slides out with a little push. If they're stubborn, I use a juice glass to push. I love that they don't need to be lined and that the sides are smooth as glass...and that they're reusable. Sometimes I slice them down the middle, into half round bars, those are nice too.


----------



## Mrs.Larios (Jun 6, 2014)

Seawolfe said:


> I'd like to see pics! How do you close the end? How do you get the soap out?




I will send a picture when I get home I use wax paper to line the inside and to cover the bottom I also crisscross the bottom with masking tape I will send pics to show you guys what I mean later. I stick it in the freezer for a few hours to help unmold and it helps!! Slides right out


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Jun 6, 2014)

What I tried for my most recent batch was putting a small hole in the bottom of the pringles can, that I covered with a round of freezer paper. Then lined the sides of the can with more freezer paper. The soap took a little coaxing, but slid out nicely. The hole meant that the soap didn't form a vacuum against bottom of the can, and now I can reuse the can.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 6, 2014)

Hang onto those old Crystal Light tubes.  The new ones are not round, more of a rectangular oval cylinder.  roblem:  Or is that a cylindrical rectangle?  Well, whatever.  It ain't round!
Kinda like the new ones.  Nice shape for soap.


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 10, 2014)

Dennis said:


> Hang onto those old Crystal Light tubes.  The new ones are not round, more of a rectangular oval cylinder.  roblem:  Or is that a cylindrical rectangle?  Well, whatever.  It ain't round!
> Kinda like the new ones.  Nice shape for soap.



I can find that ovalish shape here too, but only in the store brand. Crystal Lite is still round.....but maybe I better check and stock up. Thanks!


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 13, 2014)

Mine is oval shaped.  I didn't realize there was another kind or that this was a consolation prize when it comes to soaping. Thanks for pointing that out, Dennis!  roblem:


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 14, 2014)

Dennis said:


> Hang onto those old Crystal Light tubes.  The new ones are not round, more of a rectangular oval cylinder.  roblem:  Or is that a cylindrical rectangle?  Well, whatever.  It ain't round!
> Kinda like the new ones.  Nice shape for soap.



Well, you were right, Dennis. I went grocery shopping tonight after work, and sure enough, all of the Drystal Lite containers are oval now. But.....4C Lemonade still comes in the round ones, so I grabbed one before they change, too. I agree, the other shape is interesting, but I have labels designed for those round ones. Thanks much for the tip!


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 16, 2014)

navigator9 said:


> Well, you were right, Dennis. I went grocery shopping tonight after work, and sure enough, all of the Drystal Lite containers are oval now. But.....4C Lemonade still comes in the round ones, so I grabbed one before they change, too. I agree, the other shape is interesting, but I have labels designed for those round ones. Thanks much for the tip!


 
 I always seem to have a little soap left over that won't fit in the mold.  I took a couple of Great Value greek yogurt containers and put the leftover soap in there and insulated like I do my loaf molds.  They make great oval bars of soap!!!!  I can cut 2   1" bars of soap from them.  No more leftover soap to throw out!!


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 16, 2014)

Here is what they look like from the greek yogurt cups.


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 16, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> Here is what they look like from the greek yogurt cups.




Those are gorgeous!!! Don't you just love it when you find free molds that are that cute? I'm gonna have to keep my eyes open in the yogurt aisle from now on. Niiiiice........very nice. :clap:


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 16, 2014)

navigator9 said:


> Those are gorgeous!!! Don't you just love it when you find free molds that are that cute? I'm gonna have to keep my eyes open in the yogurt aisle from now on. Niiiiice........very nice. :clap:




 Thanks Navigator!!!!!


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh I like those better than my greek yoplait rounds I pour my leftovers in! Gonna have to pick a few of those up for sure.


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 16, 2014)

lol, we love greek yogurt and the Great value is cheaper AND I get to use the yogurt cups for soap!!  win win.....


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 20, 2014)

navigator9 said:


> Those are gorgeous!!! Don't you just love it when you find free molds that are that cute? I'm gonna have to keep my eyes open in the yogurt aisle from now on. Niiiiice........very nice. :clap:



I used someone's calculations for one Pringle Can.  It must have been the mini can because it filled the Pringle can maybe to 1/3rd.      :sad:

 So, I got another pringle can and filled it with water.    32 oz.    (maybe an inch from the top)

 Can I go from there in a soapcalc and figure out how much oils/water I need??  

 I am on a qwest to make Pringle soap.  haha

 Kathie


----------



## Seawolfe (Jun 20, 2014)

Katie, a sort of cheat I use is to fill my mold with water like you did, and then weigh or measure the water like you did - 32 oz.

Then, since the default water as percent of oils is 38% on soap calc, I figure the oils at 62% to start with. So 62% of 32 oz is 19.84 ounces, round up to 20 ounces.

Now, this 62% should be a little low because oils weigh less than water, but its a starting point. Punch 20 ounces of total oils into soap calc in field number 2 (set to ounces, not pounds). Fill out your superfat percentage and oil percentages, then hit "calculate recipe" button and check for errors, and then hit "view or print recipe" button. On the recipe page that it generates look at the line that says "Soap weight before CP cure or HP cook" - under ounces is it close to 32 ounces? If yes you're done, if no go and fiddle with the amount oils you put in field number 2 until it tells you that your final weight matches your target.

I know that soap weight does not exactly match water volume, but this works well for my tiny mind.


----------



## seannasmommy (Jun 20, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> I too have used pringles cans and lined them with freezer paper.  I had an issue with not lining one once and it volcanoed and overheated.  Once I lined them I never had a problem and I could use them more than once.  Your experience may vary.



Mine volcanoed slightly without paper, so I'm going to try lining it next time.


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 20, 2014)

Seawolfe,    

 I will wrap my head around the above thread.  Thank you ever so much!
 I will let you know how this turns out.    
 Hopefully will get them made on Sunday.

 Kathie the math challenged ole bat.   haha


----------



## AnnaO (Jun 20, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> I used someone's calculations for one Pringle Can.  It must have been the mini can because it filled the Pringle can maybe to 1/3rd.      :sad:
> 
> So, I got another pringle can and filled it with water.    32 oz.    (maybe an inch from the top)
> 
> ...



Here is my original calculation and soapcalc screen from my soap notes:





The soap batter filled all but the top ~1/4" of the tube.
I used 712.5g of oils, which equates to just over 25 ounces.
I do not know if UK Pringles tubes are a different size, I measured mine in cm but here's a useful metric to Imperial conversion tool website if you want to check:

http://www.metric-conversions.org/converter.htm


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 20, 2014)

AnnaO,

 This is funny because there was another person from England, I believe, that gave me the same measurements:  712.5 gr  =  25.13 oz.

 Our US Pringle Can holds 32 oz of water  (about an inch full from the top of the can)

 When I made the "batch" this morning it filled maybe a third of the can!!!!  oops.

 So, I am not sure where I went wrong.  I can tell you I do not understand math formulas or "Pi", etc.

 I use 6 oils.  OO, CCO, Castor, Palm, Grapeseed, and Shea Butter.

 Thank you for the chart.  I will try to work with it to see if I can make a full Pringle can of soap.


----------



## Bex1982 (Jun 20, 2014)

does the soap smell like chips? some of those chip smells are pretty strong and stick in the cans.


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 20, 2014)

I stuck my nose in my chip can.  No smell.   yay!


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 20, 2014)

Seawolfe,  I hate to keep bugging you.  sorry.

 I used your method from above and played with the soapcalc, of which I am getting more comfortable with.  (Thank you)

 I got the soap weight to a little over 29 oz.  Of which I am good with.    

 How does my soap quality range look??  I want hard, sudsy and conditioning.  I thought it looked ok.


*Soap Bar Quality*​ *Range*​ *Your Recipe*​ Hardness​ 29 - 54​ 37​ Cleansing​ 12 - 22​ 14​ Conditioning​ 44 - 69​ 60​ Bubbly​ 14 - 46​ 17​ Creamy​ 16 - 48​ 27​ Iodine​ 41 - 70​ 63​ INS​ 136 - 165​ 143​


----------



## AnnaO (Jun 20, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> AnnaO,
> 
> This is funny because there was another person from England, I believe, that gave me the same measurements:  712.5 gr  =  25.13 oz.
> 
> ...



Well it's not really all that funny.... because it was me 
I measured the dimensions of my Pringles tube in centimetres, and from that I calculated the volume. Then using the volume I worked out the amount of oil needed using instructions from the sticky thread on calculating amount of oils for mould size. I used centimetres because I find them easier to work with than inches in situations like this.

But if you have an inch rule to hand, and a calculator, then you can work out the volume of your Pringles tube in cubic inches by following these steps: 

1. measure the height of the tube in inches - call this 'h'
2. measure the diameter of the tube - the width of the circle - then halve this number to get the radius - call this 'r'
3. pi - this number is roughly 3.142

The volume of your Pringles tube, in cubic inches, is h x r x r x 3.142 
That is the mathematical formula for working out the volume of a cylinder.  

So you just plug in the numbers to get the volume in cubic inches.
Then you multiply this figure by *0.4* to get the weight of oils needed in ounces.
(If you were working in cubic centimetres then you would multiply by 0.7 - to get oil weight in grams).

But there is another way!

http://convert-to.com/conversion/wa...z-of-water-weight-to-in3-of-water-volume.html

^^^
This is a link to a converter website which I found which will convert oz of water to cubic inches.
If you plug in your 32 oz of water, the volume you get is 55.36 cubic inches of water.
So if you multiply 55.36 by 0.4 you get 22.14 - which is the total ounces of oils. 

I hope this helps


----------



## AnnaO (Jun 21, 2014)

Just to say - be sure you input your 'total oil' value in Soapcalc in the 'Weight of Oils' box:
(I'm sure you already know this though )





As you can see you can input the figure in pounds, ounces or grams.

I love Soapcalc, but it took me a good while and lots of practice to get the hang of it. I find the sparkling, moving, flashing ads all around the data input screen horribly distracting. I know it's a free service, but all of that movement on the screen really stops me being able to concentrate! 
I find I have to shrink the screen down so that I don't have any ads visible, otherwise I find I can make mistakes, even when I have I checked several times and thought all my figures were fine. I don't know if it is just a 'me' thing, or if it affects others too, but I thought I'd mention it anyway.




AnnaO said:


> Well it's not really all that funny.... because it was me
> I measured the dimensions of my Pringles tube in centimetres, and from that I calculated the volume. Then using the volume I worked out the amount of oil needed using instructions from the sticky thread on calculating amount of oils for mould size. I used centimetres because I find them easier to work with than inches in situations like this.
> 
> But if you have an inch rule to hand, and a calculator, then you can work out the volume of your Pringles tube in cubic inches by following these steps:
> ...



Just to make clear that this last calculation is for the water weight in ounces, using cool, pure water.
kmarvel - I assumed you weighed your water, but now I appreciate that may not be the case.

Incidentally I weighed the water which just about filled my Pringles tube, and it came to 36 oz.


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 24, 2014)

AnnaO,

I thought that sounded familiar when I posted that thread. haha Please, I meant no disrespect at all. I used the soapcalc and punched in 32 oz. when it was all said and done it was a total of 39 oz +. I filled the Pringles can within 2" from the top and then filled a yogurt cup full. (I love those yogurt cup shapes!) So, I always keep my recipes and how much total oils I use, so it is going to work out. Thank you for much for the site for the conversions. You are a HUGE help!! 
Kathie


----------



## Jamison (Jun 28, 2014)

I have heard the standard shave soap cup is the same size as a Pringles can. They have a 3" diameter base. 
I would rather use PVC pipe and line it with freezer paper.


----------



## djk17 (Jun 30, 2014)

Pringles
Huh. I find that a standard (not the extra-long ones) Pringles can takes a 1.5 lb recipe. 
I found this out by the highly scientific method of
a) making a 3-lb recipe, and 
b) observing it filled 2 cans. 
I have used calculations in the past with certain types of moulds but honestly, unless you need to be perfectly precise because you absolutely need to be sure to get an exact number of cakes from one can--it's a Pringles can. It's disposable. One pound of soap is not going to break the bank if you have to trim off top and bottom edges. 
If you are concerned about not having enough space in the can, a yoghurt container, a cream cheese container, a silicone mini-muffin pan, an ice cube tray--you can have some prepared on the side--make great little travel bars. 

I no longer line the can nor cut off the bottom. After I've washed and dried it, I give it an extra slick of mineral oil inside. I got a volcano once but at that time I was soaping much warmer than I do now. 
I don't re-use the can; I have friends who eat chips so they save their cans for me 

BTW I have made some fun swirls by using a piece cardboard (longer than the Pringles can) with notches cut out of the sides.  I pour in the colours on each side and then pull the cardboard out, rotating it as I pull it out. 
I never know exactly how it will turn out but it's a great deal of fun to find out at the end what I've got.


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 30, 2014)

djk,


 Good to know about the 3lb mold = 2 pringle can fills.  Thanks.


----------

